# help



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

would someone discribe the asian carp for me ? think i caught one today!


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

You can google Asian Carp or Bighead Carp and you can see a mess of pictures... just use the image tab on the search.










If you were fishing in Ohio it is safe to say it wasn't an Asian carp.. you likely caught a buffalo and it just looked a bit different to what you are used to seeing in a common carp.


----------



## gar (Mar 21, 2005)

could it of been a quillback sucker??


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

There are so many types of suckers in the Ohio River. White Amur, red-tail sucker, buffalo sucker, quillbacks, etc. You got a pic, might be easier to identify.

Jake


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

What body of water were you fishing? That might also narrow it down, or at least we would be able to confirm that it was not a bighead.


----------

